# Dearest Cleo,



## millie12 (Jun 13, 2005)

It's been a week.. what the *%&%^ happened? I still ask myself. One day you are fine, the next day we are making the hardest decision of our lives.

In hindsight, there were some small signs that I missed. I am soo sorry for that, but I think the end result would have been the same.

I dug thru all the pictures of you.. recalled events long forgotten.
At 13 weeks, I thought I'd own the only GSD that was never housebroken.
Somewhere around 6 months, you made me cry at puppy class. Boy, were you headstrong.
By a year I thought you'd never "heel"!!

Remember, when you got sprayed by a skunk 3 times in two months? Its not that you didn't learn... I just think you couldn't help yourself!! For one split second the thrill of the chase outweighed the consequences.

Then your human sibling, Millie, came along. Yes, I always knew you weren't getting enough attention when I came home to chewed up baby toys. You make your point.
We kept training, you taught me so much. I introduced you to Schutzhund and loved watching you do what you were bred to do.

As I look back, my biggest regret is not keeping up with your training. Life and a toddler just got in the way. Again, I am soo sorry for that.

But you adjusted to the changes and became a great family companion. We all loved you so very much, I hope you know that. I hope you are happy and I made the right decision. I was really looking forward to you growing old with us but it looks like God has other plans for you.

I love you soo much and miss you. Someday the tears will stop and a smile will replace them. I will never forget you and await the day I see you again.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry She has a beautiful name.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope you can take comfort in knowing that she was obviously deeply loved.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very sorry for the loss of your dear friend.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that with us. I feel like I knew Cleo from your post. What a wonderful member of your family & such a loss. So sorry.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I can give you the advice that my friends and vet gave me....Never second guess your decision. You will always remember Cleopatra the rest of your life. You are a kind caring human and did the best thing you could do for her.....The first couple days I kept second guessing my decision, but my vet reassured me that Taz was a very sick gsd, and was in alot of pain which he hid it well. Anyways remember that you will be reunited with Cleo at the bridge someday...My sympathy to you for your loss


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Cleo sounds like a dog who truly loved and was loved. I am so sorry for your loss and my heart goes out to you and your family .


----------



## millie12 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank you all. This forum has really helped me and each day gets better...


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

She is still with you in mind, heart and spirit. 
So very sorry for your loss.
:rip: Cleo


----------



## HollyAnn (Jun 10, 2006)

I've been in your shoes . .I put my beautiful Jonas to sleep on 11/28/2011 . .he was almost 12, but it was still to short of a time. He was my heart dog. It does get easier, but no other will ever take his place. My heart has healed enough I'm going tomorrow to get my new little gsd named Hudson. My other 8 year old gsd will be helping with his training  I can't imagine loving another like I did Jonas, but I'm giving it a shot. My prayers are with you and hope your pain subsides soon. Hugs


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

HollyAnn said:


> I've been in your shoes . .I put my beautiful Jonas to sleep on 11/28/2011 . .he was almost 12, but it was still to short of a time. He was my heart dog. It does get easier, but no other will ever take his place. My heart has healed enough I'm going tomorrow to get my new little gsd named Hudson. My other 8 year old gsd will be helping with his training  I can't imagine loving another like I did Jonas, but I'm giving it a shot. My prayers are with you and hope your pain subsides soon. Hugs


I can honestly say I didnt know anyone else named their dog jonas I hope you dont mind that I named my new boy that 2 weeks ago


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Peace to you


----------



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I just had to put my dog Orson down last week and I know how mind-blowing it can be.

The memories you shared will always last with you so you will always have that. Best wishes.


----------

